# Hello from Carnival Splendor



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Currently on the way to Lisbon along the Mediterranean Ocean. Visited Monaco on Thursday and had to go to the Oceanographic Museum and the aquarium there was amazing! Lots of species that I don't think I will ever see again. I will post some shots here tomorrow, it's formal night tonight.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hope you are having a great time! Sure sounds like it! Can't wait to see your photo's! 

Kate


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Can't wait! Your pics are always such a pleasure to see!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It sounds like a fantastic holiday. On hold here, waiting for the pictures


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow how wonderful!  Travel safe!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

My god man... you are on a cruise and are visiting our forum at some ridiculous rate of US$10.00 a minute from a cruise ship? (I remember what they charged me when I was on a cruise a few years back)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Its nice to be missed!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

having fun but definitely challenging with a two year old. Thank goodness it's only 40 cents a minute and not 10 dollars! Got the pictures processed and will upload later.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

As promised, here are some pictures. Will post more when I get home next week.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Bring me back 2 of each k?  

Glad you are having fun!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Theres only one word to describe this. 'AMAZING'


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Hope you enjoy Lisbon. It's a great city.

Martin.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, those photos are stunning! When did you say you were going to start your sw tank? That's inspiration!


----------

